# Bodily fluid aversion



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Ok, so this is primarily intended for a response from the ladies. I do not mean this to be gross.
Been married a very long time. I'm my wife's 3rd partner. Over the first day 10 years she never had any issue with bodily fluid exchange, such as piv finish, pull out method, or hand finishes as well as open mouth kissing and erotic licking on the body. As she has grown older, I noticed she started to have an aversion to all of the above to the point where now she is very grossed out by my ejaculate anywhere but a towel and doesn't like the feel of my saliva on her body from kissing licking. In her defense I will say I do salivate rather heavily.
Is this normal for most women period? Something that occurs as when grow older? Or something unique to her?


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

TinyTbone said:


> Ok, so this is primarily intended for a response from the ladies. I do not mean this to be gross.
> Been married a very long time. I'm my wife's 3rd partner. Over the first day 10 years she never had any issue with bodily fluid exchange, such as piv finish, pull out method, or hand finishes as well as open mouth kissing and erotic licking on the body. As she has grown older, I noticed she started to have an aversion to all of the above to the point where now she is very grossed out by my ejaculate anywhere but a towel and doesn't like the feel of my saliva on her body from kissing licking. In her defense I will say I do salivate rather heavily.
> Is this normal for most women period? Something that occurs as when grow older? Or something unique to her?


Perhaps a condom might be a test of whether this is really about fluids or sex in general?


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

Was she on birth control and went off it? I have heard some women's likes and dislikes change drastically if they get off the pill. To the point sometimes they can no longer tolerate their man's smell.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I knew a guy who was a heavy salivator and he's the one who told me about it and he and I were not at all involved. But he was just too wet and it caused problems which is why he told me about it. It's a big turn off for most women. That's not pleasant to deal with. 

She's getting older and is simply tired of dealing with it. Are you saying that she has a problem with you ejaculating inside her now? Because that's the part that wouldn't make sense to me since it seems like that would be the one place she wouldn't mind having it. But it sounds like she's just tired of cleaning up everything and is not turned on by it. Which as you get older certainly that happens more, but it can happen anytime.

Certainly if she doesn't even want ejaculate inside her for whatever reason, use a condom. Definitely stop licking around on her. 

We had another guy post about this same thing not long ago. He couldn't understand why his wife didn't enjoy him licking her until she's sopping wet around her vagina while completely missing the target that might arouse her, which would be the clitoris.


----------



## hamadryad (Aug 30, 2020)

Sounds like perhaps she's setting you up for a reason to not have to be intimate with you....Let me guess, she never initiates and probably says no more than yes...


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

Casual Observer said:


> Perhaps a condom might be a test of whether this is really about fluids or sex in general?


Used them for awhile when going off birth control pills. Not a complaint


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

hamadryad said:


> Sounds like perhaps she's setting you up for a reason to not have to be intimate with you....Let me guess, she never initiates and probably says no more than yes...


Not any more! Hahahaha


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I knew a guy who was a heavy salivator and he's the one who told me about it and he and I were not at all involved. But he was just too wet and it caused problems which is why he told me about it. It's a big turn off for most women. That's not pleasant to deal with.
> 
> She's getting older and is simply tired of dealing with it. Are you saying that she has a problem with you ejaculating inside her now? Because that's the part that wouldn't make sense to me since it seems like that would be the one place she wouldn't mind having it. But it sounds like she's just tired of cleaning up everything and is not turned on by it. Which as you get older certainly that happens more, but it can happen anytime.
> 
> ...


Actually she started having this issue in her 40's. I did stop the sensuous licks that turned out weren't so sensuous. I learned to kiss softly but keep the wetness to a minimum. She never really liked the feel of ejaculate inside and quickly went to the bathroom for clean up, which is a mood killer. The condoms helped a bunch though. Not an issue with doing oral on her. I KNOW where the little man in the boat is!


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

EunuchMonk said:


> Was she on birth control and went off it? I have heard some women's likes and dislikes change drastically if they get off the pill. To the point sometimes they can no longer tolerate their man's smell.


Each time she went off the pill it definitely increased the dislike for sure!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

TinyTbone said:


> Actually she started having this issue in her 40's. I did stop the sensuous licks that turned out weren't so sensuous. I learned to kiss softly but keep the wetness to a minimum. She never really liked the feel of ejaculate inside and quickly went to the bathroom for clean up, which is a mood killer. The condoms helped a bunch though. Not an issue with doing oral on her. I KNOW where the little man in the boat is!


It sounds like a lot of this is a cleanup issue.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> It sounds like a lot of this is a cleanup issue.


Swallowing could fix that. 😉


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> It sounds like a lot of this is a cleanup issue.


Maybe that's it. No...she just kinda shudders now at the feel on her body. Feels it's gross. Doesn't hurt my feelings, I can understand.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Personal said:


> Swallowing could fix that. 😉


Not if you throw it back up.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

TinyTbone said:


> Maybe that's it. No...she just kinda shudders now at the feel on her body. Feels it's gross. Doesn't hurt my feelings, I can understand.


Just don't do it and that'll solve a lot of problems. Although it's probably a bit of both. Just keep things dry. No sliming. If you do your best to keep that contained she might even start slowly wanting more sex -- or not


----------



## NotSoAverageJoe (May 12, 2021)

My wife hates semen. Once after I finished in side her and she got up she said "ew, gross." I don't expect her to swallow or take facials, but I thought that comment was rude. It's a normal bodily fluid. If I had said that about her vaginal secretions, I'm guessing she would not have been happy.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I knew a guy who was a heavy salivator and he's the one who told me about it and he and I were not at all involved. But he was just too wet and it caused problems which is why he told me about it. It's a big turn off for most women. That's not pleasant to deal with.
> 
> She's getting older and is simply tired of dealing with it. Are you saying that she has a problem with you ejaculating inside her now? Because that's the part that wouldn't make sense to me since it seems like that would be the one place she wouldn't mind having it. But it sounds like she's just tired of cleaning up everything and is not turned on by it. Which as you get older certainly that happens more, but it can happen anytime.
> 
> ...


It's a strange concept to me that a W would say use a condom. I got snipped for a reason. I guess my point is, and I'll def say I've not walked in others shoes on this but I believe I'd go hard no if W wanted me to wear a condom. 

There certainly may be reasons unknown to me to wear one. So I don't know my thoughts on condoms are correct just my thought process.

I found out in week one that W doesn't like ears nibbled on, not my thing either but I remember doing it real early on out of habit I guess while working my way down and so I added that mental note to self.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> It's a strange concept to me that a W would say use a condom. I got snipped for a reason. I guess my point is, and I'll def say I've not walked in others shoes on this but I believe I'd go hard no if W wanted me to wear a condom.
> 
> There certainly may be reasons unknown to me to wear one. So I don't know my thoughts on condoms are correct just my thought process.
> 
> I found out in week one that W doesn't like ears nibbled on, not my thing either but I remember doing it real early on out of habit I guess while working my way down and so I added that mental note to self.


He has a problem of being very wet and excess saliva. She has just finally reached her limit on the fluids. She's tired of dealing with them. I'm sure this is coupled with a general decline in sexual appetite as she's getting older. 

Listen I knew a girl right after college who had a boyfriend that his sperm would hit the ceiling when he came and he wouldn't help clean it off because it was her ceiling. There are things that happen in intimacy that are not always optimal. 

I just suggest he do what he can to mitigate the situation since they have long relationship and give her as much consideration as possible as she has been doing for him with his salivation problem all these years.


----------



## GoodDad5 (9 mo ago)

My wife won’t admit to having this issue. She will only allow PIV and will not do anything that involves it being on her skin anywhere, even the pre stuff grosses her out. Once we are done she immediately goes to the bathroom. I’ve asked about doing the pull out at the end and she’s so against it. 

Quite honestly the more I work on me and getting in better shape, etc, the more turned off I am by her attitude towards sex. Like I don’t even desire it with her anymore and am weak when I do try to initiate. It’s a willpower I’m working hard for to not initiate sex with her as I know it will be pity sex.


----------



## TinyTbone (6 mo ago)

That is understandable. I at times also feel the same way. No passion, no desire. Just the mechanics of thrusting. Not fun, sharing or enjoyable.


----------

